# black magic pistion raffel #3



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

just like it says new blacmagic pistion pump shipped in lower 48,inc your choice of block and pump head ,crome or raw. good [email protected] ,just put the number of fittings you want and your lil screen name


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

#9 & 35 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Guess this was not really going to happen?


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

another raffle eh?? :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ill take 13 an 23 i guess i was gonna quit but i need this mofo ill send you the paypal tomorrow evening


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

as a past winner im a deffo be in this 1 il holla when im ready :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Update the Board Tweedy :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

money sent


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

does this one come with com cylinders too 
or is it just the piston with no plumbing


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jul 28 2009, 11:39 AM~14603886
> *does this one come with com cylinders too
> or is it just the piston with no plumbing
> *


just the piston pump i might though in a little something extra if it sells out quickly


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 22 2009, 12:28 PM~14549760
> *just like it says new blacmagic pistion pump shipped in lower 48,inc your choice of block and pump head ,crome or raw. good [email protected] ,just put the number of fittings you want and your lil screen name
> *


 how much a spot


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull+Jul 28 2009, 11:46 AM~14605057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: like he said title says it all homie 35 spots $21 a spot


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Single pump BMH! :biggrin: 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zsxloj&s=5


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 29 2009, 08:11 AM~14614353
> *Single pump BMH!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zsxloj&s=5
> ...


chipper chip :biggrin: 
























j/p sup homie


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2009, 11:11 AM~14615339
> *chipper chip  :biggrin:
> j/p sup homie
> *


You know it LOL. What up brotha :cheesy:

You goin to Vegas this year?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 29 2009, 10:45 AM~14615674
> *You know it LOL. What up brotha  :cheesy:
> 
> You goin to Vegas this year?
> *


yes sir we will be there hopefully gunna do 2 weeks this year whos going from your crew


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2009, 01:18 PM~14616561
> *yes sir we will be there hopefully gunna do 2 weeks this year whos going from your crew
> *


Fuckin baller :biggrin: 
Not sure who is all going, but I should have a pretty solid count by this weekend. Should be a good weekend :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 29 2009, 01:55 PM~14617646
> *Fuckin baller  :biggrin:
> Not sure who is all going, but I should have a pretty solid count by this weekend. Should be a good weekend  :cheesy:
> *


you knows it ,its usualy a buzy weekend tho rons normaly got my ass to work :biggrin: not that i mind tho


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2009, 06:18 PM~14619931
> *you knows it ,its usualy a buzy weekend tho rons normaly got my ass to work  :biggrin: not that i mind tho
> *


Yeah I hear that shit. Freakin slave driver LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

cumon yall get that money in and you tooo could own the baddest hopping pump out there


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

nice towls


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 1 2009, 03:33 PM~14646884
> *nice towls
> *




WTF, LOL!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

lol i thought that :biggrin:


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Tweedy You know you were NOT lookin for no towels.

But you guys could do yourselfs a favore, And just give me the pump to save on shipping costs.  Altho at this rate id never put it to use. :angry:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Bump


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 5 2009, 07:34 AM~14680894
> *Bumper
> *


there ya go fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 5 2009, 11:50 AM~14682864
> *there ya go fixed  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

weres the ballers at :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Can i get in on this one???? No one else is buying spots


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 8 2009, 01:02 AM~14709640
> *Can i get in on this one???? No one else is buying spots
> *


go ahead ,its usually someone who already has a badass bmh setup that wins any damn way :biggrin: id be happy wit a handymedown bmh piston pump :biggrin:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Aug 8 2009, 10:10 PM~14713931
> *go ahead ,its usually someone who already has a badass bmh setup that wins any damn way :biggrin: id be happy wit a handymedown bmh piston pump :biggrin:
> *


or a regular set-up even....id get in but for some damn reason I cant use my bank account on paypal any longer. when i try and send money it says i have an unauthorized transaction or some shit  and Im too lazy to go get a money order and mail it out....who mails anything anymore (well besides all the damn junk mail and companies sending out bills that we wish we never had  ) with all the online technology


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

unauthorized? Look over all your info and make sure its correct. Make sure your bank account or credit cards havent been cancelled. and dont put raffle in there any where


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Let me get 17. 

If there is a problem with my paypal let me know or decline it.


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Aug 13 2009, 04:40 AM~14754869
> *unauthorized?  Look over all your info and make sure its correct.  Make sure your bank account or credit cards havent been cancelled.  and dont put raffle in there any where
> *


I called actually and they just have it so you cant use paypal for whatever reason....they told me but I forgot something like too many people complained about unauthorized transactions blah blah blah. I need to open a new account anyway.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Damn that sucks. Ive been thru 3 paypal accounts. Sum dumb shit always happens. now i got my moms haha. I bought a car one time and had to send 400 dollars a day until it was paid for. That was bs. It wouldnt let me send the full amount


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttmft fool :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

open to all.........updated board












lets get this moving


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Aug 18 2009, 05:03 PM~14807197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt lets get this going


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

i'll take 22


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Cheapest way to put your car on the bumper!! So Huurdy up and Buy!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Almost a quarter of the way there shiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Aug 27 2009, 08:15 PM~14902407
> *Almost a quarter of the way there shiiiiiiiiiiiiit
> *


x2


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ima get my money over to yall this week maybe i can win another piston :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 30 2009, 10:44 PM~14931400
> *ima get my money over to yall this week maybe i can win another piston  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
wutz the paypal addy fulltimer


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 31 2009, 12:39 AM~14932487
> *:0  :0
> wutz the paypal addy fulltimer
> *



[email protected]


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

wtf ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I cant believe this is taking soooo long!


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

We got a quarter of the way there. What we gotta do to get this rollin? 

Throw some money in, They pick a number then lets do it again. lets go lets go lets go. How do you not want a chance at a SET UP or PISTON for $20?


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 28 2009, 02:46 PM~14605057
> *just the piston pump i might though in a little something extra if it sells out quickly
> *


I guarantee if we get this thing done in the next few days this man will throw in some goods :biggrin: 


lets get it


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Aug 9 2009, 11:56 AM~14716838
> *or a regular set-up even....id get in but for some damn reason I cant use my bank account on paypal any longer. when i try and send money it says i have an unauthorized transaction or some shit   and Im too lazy to go get a money order and mail it out....who mails anything anymore (well besides all the damn junk mail and companies sending out bills that we wish we never had   ) with all the online technology
> *


This recipient is currently unable to receive money.


Was going to pickup another spot.


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

sO WHATS HAPPENIN, WHATS THE PAYPAL ADDRESS....?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

TTTTTTTT

sorry I stuttered :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTMFT...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 24 2009, 01:27 AM~15171405
> *TTMFT...
> *


TTMILTFOT :0


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

TTT for lil mo's 


you guys going to vegas????


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Sep 24 2009, 10:40 AM~15173567
> *TTT for lil mo's
> you guys going to vegas????
> *


You know it! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

see yall in vegas ima pick my piston up from the last raffle there :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 18 2009, 08:24 PM~15122513
> *This recipient is currently unable to receive money.
> Was going to pickup another spot.
> 
> *


[email protected] the other one got closed


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Please do not put raffle in your paypal payment. For some reason Paypal gets a kick out of locking up accounts for raffles


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 24 2009, 11:50 AM~15174247
> *see yall in vegas ima pick my piston up from the last raffle there  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: You bringin my taco down? :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

LET SEE WICH #S ARE AVAILABLE I MIGHT PICK A FEW.AND WHATS THE PAYPAL ACC ADDRESS?
YOU KNOW WE ALREADY WON ONCE AND THAT PUMP ITS WORKING.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1qpawwXi1o


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 24 2009, 01:41 PM~15175668
> *:cheesy:  You bringin my taco down?  :cheesy:
> *


i wish im not ballin enought to do that many miles with my gass hog were gunna come down in the family car :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 25 2009, 12:02 AM~15180719
> *i wish im not ballin enought to do that many miles with my gass hog were gunna come down in the family car  :biggrin:
> *


VAGINA.... :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 24 2009, 03:57 PM~15176534
> *LET SEE WICH #S ARE AVAILABLE I MIGHT PICK A FEW.AND WHATS THE PAYPAL ACC ADDRESS?
> YOU KNOW WE ALREADY WON ONCE AND THAT PUMP ITS WORKING.
> 
> ...


Looking good homie!Glad to see the pump is working for you bro!! Raffled bumper check! :biggrin: :0 

Paypal Addy  

[email protected]


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

updated list?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 25 2009, 07:35 AM~15182553
> *updated list?
> *


I'll get with Jermaine today to have him update the list


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 25 2009, 09:43 AM~15183389
> *I'll get with Jermaine today to have him update the list
> *


thats what im looking for :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 25 2009, 09:56 AM~15183498
> *thats what im looking for :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We got you homie!  You goin to Vegas?


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Sep 14 2009, 11:05 AM~15075189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


repost update


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

sO WHERE DO U SEND PAYMENT, CUZ I SEE TWO EMAILS...

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Sep 25 2009, 05:07 PM~15186539
> *sO WHERE DO U SEND PAYMENT, CUZ I SEE TWO EMAILS...
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


lilmo


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 25 2009, 12:45 AM~15181865
> *VAGINA.... :biggrin:
> *


haha fuker :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttt


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Whats the updated thang thang look like? I might try to get another spot. See what the weekend looks like


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 25 2009, 09:57 AM~15183509
> *We got you homie!    You goin to Vegas?
> *


trying hard but its not looking good,i started a 2 dr chevy project and its holding me back in the meanwhile i havnt finish the 61 so putting 2 cars together at the same time and is hard


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Sep 29 2009, 09:33 PM~15224128
> *Whats the updated thang thang look like?  I might try to get another spot. See what the weekend looks like
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 4 2009, 09:04 PM~15267404
> *trying hard but its not looking good,i started a 2 dr chevy project and its holding me back in the meanwhile i havnt finish the 61 so putting 2 cars together at the same time and is hard
> *


Yeah i hear that shit! Were loadin trailer tomorrow and heading that way. Should be a goodtime


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 8 2009, 11:56 AM~15302727
> *Yeah i hear that shit! Were loadin trailer tomorrow and heading that way. Should be a goodtime
> *


GOOD LUCK OUT THERE


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

sorry but all payments mwill have to be mailed in now....two paypal accounts have been closed now.someone dont like this raffel the address is ;
2815 w pawnee 
wichita ks 67213
ill try to open another account here real quick


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 8 2009, 12:09 PM~15302826
> *GOOD LUCK OUT THERE
> *


Thanks homie.. Sorry you guys cant make it out


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 8 2009, 02:54 PM~15303221
> *sorry but all payments mwill have to be mailed in now....two paypal accounts have been closed now.someone dont like this raffel the address is ;
> 2815 w pawnee
> wichita ks 67213
> ...



Damn how did it get closed? ppl write raffle in the money order?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Oct 15 2009, 12:52 AM~15363072
> *Damn how did it get closed?  ppl write raffle in the money order?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

picked my piston up from raffle 2 whilst i was out in vegas il get the pics up once i put it all together :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Lucky dawg


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Any luck with a new paypal


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt wtf is goen on with this badass pump for a lil nuthen


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lets all buy a number and get this going.. shit i'll buy 2


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 3 2009, 06:17 PM~15552973
> *Lets all buy a number and get this going.. shit i'll buy 2
> *


IM DOWN LMK


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Nov 17 2009, 08:54 PM~15696596
> *IM DOWN LMK
> *


Lets do the damn thang!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 20 2009, 09:26 PM~15418562
> *picked my piston up from raffle 2 whilst i was out in vegas il get the pics up once i put it all together  :biggrin:
> *


inside job :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 18 2009, 10:19 AM~15702573
> *Lets do the damn thang!!  :biggrin:
> *


hey yo wats up and aloha mr haze! :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 19 2009, 04:55 AM~15712177
> *hey yo wats up and aloha mr haze! :biggrin:
> *


What up my Hawaiian :biggrin: How you been bro?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit put this up. What we gonna do bout this?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Like I said I'm down to buy some squares if other people are too. I don't wanna be the only one to buy a square and then it just sit like it has been . Lmk..


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

I would buy a square if paypal was available


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Dec 11 2009, 08:33 AM~15946097
> *I would buy a square if paypal was available
> *



x2

If i buy a square it will still sit like this. Only salutions, I believe are paypal or refunds


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Dec 14 2009, 02:44 AM~15974834
> *x2
> 
> If i buy a square it will still sit like this.  Only salutions, I believe are paypal or refunds
> *


I'll get with him and see if he has tried to open another paypal account..


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Cool cool cool cool, hell ya man. Id like to get this thing rollin and see what happens :wow:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

ok heres the deal no one post a reply withxxxxxxxpal wrote in it anywhere i got to go back and edit all post that containe the name and deleat them ill post an email to send money as soon as i get this account reopened or a new one should be back on in the day or two i might have to open a new bank account


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

gt t t t


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Dec 15 2009, 09:25 AM~15986321
> *ok heres the deal no one post a reply withxxxxxxxpal wrote in it anywhere i got to go back and edit all post that containe the name and deleat them ill post an email to send money as soon as i get this account reopened or a new one should be back on in the day or two i might have to open a new bank account
> *



Daaamn. There's gotta be something you can do other than a new bank account. 

ill edit all my post that have that name in them. Can/should we call it lapyap? hahaha


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

shit


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

refund homie theirs a hater out there so this will never end bro


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 18 2010, 09:50 PM~16332929
> *refund homie theirs a hater out there so this will never end bro
> *


Probably the best. Shittiest part is this is a cool ass raffle


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jan 18 2010, 09:29 PM~16333616
> *Probably the best. Shittiest part is this is a cool ass raffle
> *


ttt


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 27 2010, 06:35 PM~16431650
> *ttt
> *


ok im banned from pay pal ive tried other names and a niw bank account but they keep cross referancing me so ill give a refund to who ever wants one but you have to pm me your address so i can send it to you my pay pal is frozzen other wize im gonna offer spots localy to fill out the rest of the spots or you can mail in


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jan 28 2010, 12:15 AM~16437482
> *ok im banned from pay pal ive tried other names and a niw bank account but they keep cross referancing me so ill give a refund to who ever wants one but you have to pm me your address so i can send it to you my pay pal is frozzen other wize im gonna offer spots localy to fill out the rest of the spots or you can mail in
> *


Money orders seem to work for other raffles on LIL, easy enough. Just let people know if it should be in a shop or personal name. Hope to see this one play out  :thumbsup:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Can you post the up to date numbers?

I might buy another one. just let me know what I gotta do and where to send what


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Ill take number 4

Let me know what to do

Any body else????? post what you want, I think this wil help get this rollin


----------



## Chiefgiv (Apr 8, 2006)

Ill take 3 and 21...send me a message


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Post up a new chart of what's open I might hop in this one.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

As soon as kansasfull let me know, Ill send some money

Im pretty sure this is whats left:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Raffel the address is:
2815 w pawnee 
wichita ks 67213

This still it?


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 23 2010, 03:23 PM~16974805
> *Raffel the address is:
> 2815 w pawnee
> wichita ks 67213
> ...


yes this address is the sop address make the money orders out to lil mo hydraulics ill push local sales as well


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm down to buy 2 more spots..


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

hell yea...


Ill have a money order sent tomorrow to - lil mo hydraulics


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

just tryin to help


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 24 2010, 07:49 PM~16992296
> *just tryin to help
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :run:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

27 and 28 for me. Will hand deliver cash this weekend


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

shiiit we rollin now

Cali-Stylz, you want another??

Im sure 7231981 will want another


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 26 2010, 05:37 PM~17009812
> *:0  :0
> *



Which spot you want? :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 24 2010, 07:10 PM~16989689
> *I'm down to buy 2 more spots..
> *


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 24 2010, 10:49 PM~16992296
> *just tryin to help
> 
> 
> ...


thanks-im glad to see this moving,i cant wait to ship out a badd ass pump to one of you


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

updated board


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Cool homie, Thanks

hopefully we can get this one played. Im ready to see a number get picked and get my adrenaline pumpin


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

buy buy buy


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Were half way there :boink:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 26 2010, 03:40 PM~17009843
> *Which spot you want?  :biggrin:
> *


let me get some cash


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 28 2010, 01:17 PM~17024125
> *updated board
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Maine, Glad to see this is finally workin out....Got your other pump and papers ready , just need to figure shipping....call me 2marrow homie  


*Lil' Mo's</span> [/u][/i]*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 28 2010, 01:17 PM~17024125
> *updated board
> 
> 
> ...


i got num 14 will pay pal tomor eve.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday+Mar 26 2010, 01:30 PM~17009766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that's back?


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Apr 1 2010, 01:21 AM~17062949
> *i got num 14 will pay pal tomor eve.
> *


no pay pal plz mail money order to 
lil mo hydraulics
2815 w pawnee
wichita ks 67213


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

alex isolis pz pm me got you money order i just wanna credit the right person


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Man I want to buy some squares, but if I won I would feel bad because I know people would think there was some funny business goin on


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 2 2010, 10:32 AM~17074523
> *Man I want to buy some squares, but if I won I would feel bad because I know people would think there was some funny business goin on
> *



Fuck that, buy a square (but if you win I will think somethin is up) 

hahahaha just grab one and tell them to put a different name on there haha. I think the are good ppl. I think they are tryin to help us out and jus make a sale. its all good


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

27 and 28 have been paid for.. lets get this rollin.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 2 2010, 06:32 AM~17074523
> *Man I want to buy some squares, but if I won I would feel bad because I know people would think there was some funny business goin on
> *


If it was rigged it would be over and done with. Buy your shit, dont trip off what haters would say.  I got money on this one and have no problem with someone giving the company business that has decided to offer a raffle. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday+Apr 3 2010, 01:04 PM~17085601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say tell everyone the date and time it will be drawn on, do the video with a t.v(pre-view channel) on or cell phone that shows time a date. That way someone can't say the balls were done over and over to get the number....Them dudes are not shady, Keep up the good work homies


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

YEAAAAA just buy a spot or two. Its all good


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

5 and 6 also.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 5 2010, 08:14 PM~17105686
> *If it was rigged it would be over and done with. Buy your shit, dont trip off what haters would say.    I got money on this one and have no problem with someone giving the company business that has decided to offer a raffle. :thumbsup:
> *


Much appreciated homie! Fuck it I will take 14,15 & 16 then!! :biggrin: 

Lets get this shit over with! :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 5 2010, 08:19 PM~17105732
> *They are good folks :biggrin:
> I say tell everyone the date and time it will be drawn on, do the video with a t.v(pre-view channel) on or cell phone that shows time a date. That way someone can't say the balls were done over and over to get the number....Them dudes are not shady, Keep up the good work homies
> *


True true. Let me make sure I have such technology at the house i can loan J so we can do that. Im sure we'll be able to find someone that has such of a camera. 

To everyone else I know Jermaine (Kansasfull) just got a new shop (Bigger and better!) and has been moving for the last week so I might have to ask Tweedy to update the board. He's a really busy man right now, but we wont let that slow down the raffle. I or Tweedy will pick up his slack on this raffle to help out. If you have any questions you can hit either one of us up and we'll try to help as much as we can!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 15 2010, 10:16 AM~17200254
> *5 and 6 also.
> *


I guess 6 is pending so i will take 5,25,26


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Updated


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

did mo clear for 6-33


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Apr 15 2010, 10:51 AM~17201007
> *did mo clear for 6-33
> *


Im pretty sure it did,, but he hasnt had time to update the board. he's hella busy right now, but I'll ask the next time i see him


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull+Apr 1 2010, 09:27 PM~17070396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this you above? he recieved a mo but dont know who it was from.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

yes sir it is

6-33 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

12 19


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Apr 19 2010, 02:25 PM~17237653
> *12    19
> *


Payment has been received and board will be updated sometime today?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I need this pump!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

*UPDATE!!!!*


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 30 2010, 08:32 AM~17350987
> *UPDATE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Not many left!!!


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 26 2010, 01:04 PM~17611589
> *Not many left!!!
> *


damn i thought i got ripped off i tried to get a refund lol.were i send payment ill take one more :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

NAW HOMIE, THEY GOOD PEOPLE. JERMAINE JUST MOVED INTO A NEW SHOP AND JUST DID A EXTREMLY LARGE PURCHASE TO KEEP PEOPLE STOCKED WITH QUALITY BMH PARTS


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 26 2010, 06:15 PM~17614523
> *NAW HOMIE, THEY GOOD PEOPLE. JERMAINE JUST MOVED INTO A NEW SHOP AND JUST DID A EXTREMLY LARGE PURCHASE TO KEEP PEOPLE STOCKED WITH QUALITY BMH PARTS
> *


i know homie my club members kicked it wit his crew las yr at tulsa i know they good peps jus never pmed me back when i thought he cancelled the raffle but now i c its all good


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 26 2010, 07:19 PM~17614565
> *i know homie my club members kicked it wit his crew las yr at tulsa i know they good peps jus never pmed me back when i thought he cancelled the raffle but now i c its all good
> *


You know we'll take care of you homie! Jermaine is a very busy man and could have easily lost or forgot all about your PM. You goin to Tulsa again?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 26 2010, 08:28 PM~17616150
> *You know we'll take care of you homie! Jermaine is a very busy man and could have easily lost or forgot all about your PM. You goin to Tulsa again?
> *


nope my homies took my 63 last yr if u remember an my paint got fucked up from another car leaken shit on it .so rite now its n primer an i dont feel its worthy to go that far again for a show but im saven up for a new paint job .im putten it back black but wit a lil twist :biggrin: an im still preyen for a new setup. i got my shit bangen real good mid fourtys but i want more :biggrin: i wanna ride an shine all day an stand it on bumper at will


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 26 2010, 08:28 PM~17616150
> *You know we'll take care of you homie! Jermaine is a very busy man and could have easily lost or forgot all about your PM. You goin to Tulsa again?
> *


tell kansas to send me info i want 2 an 29


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I guess i'll buy 29 and 30... :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981+May 26 2010, 10:51 PM~17616451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll do 30and 31 instead


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

whats left


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jun 26 2010, 04:57 PM~17894539
> *  whats left
> *


X2


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:run:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry I'll tell Jermaine to get on here and update the board.. He doesnt come on much anymore because he has been hella busy in the new shop.. Sorry guys.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit been busy workin havent been on in 2, 3 months. 

What we got left

Ill grab another one


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR THE FREE PISTON?? :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 30 2010, 09:32 AM~17350987
> *UPDATE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I will try and update tonight for jermaine


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Whats the word


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 26 2010, 02:51 PM~18144979
> *I will try and update tonight for jermaine
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 26 2010, 09:51 PM~17616451
> *tell kansas to send me info i want 2 an 29
> *


These are pending.... address to the shop is in my signature. Money orders are accepted. Drawing will be held after all numbers are sold out.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Almost there. need some new ppl to get in on it


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Im from calgary alberta canada. can i get on this. i got paypal ready..


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttt


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

by tuesday ill have one other spot please lmk if 29 is available


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

is this raffle still open? I'll buy a spot or two.


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

don't know for sure but I think this shop is closed..


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope its not closed. 

If it is maybe they can still finish this or someone else can take it over


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Dec 4 2010, 07:50 AM~19235043
> *don't know for sure but I think this shop is closed..
> *


Shop closed down, but the owner moved to Vegas and works side by side with Ron at Black Magic.. As far as shops or hydraulic work that needs done me and my boy Tweedy are still knocking down work for people


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

We didnt lose our money on this raffle did we?


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jan 20 2011, 12:40 AM~19645383
> *Shop closed down, but the owner moved to Vegas and works side by side with Ron at Black Magic.. As far as shops or hydraulic work that needs done me and my boy Tweedy are still knocking down work for people
> *


Ahhwataday there you go, now you know where to get a refund.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Jan 20 2011, 08:00 AM~19647156
> *Ahhwataday there you go, now you know where to get a refund.
> *



Id rather see this raffle finish hahaha buuuuuuut. I dunno

Can anyone get a hold of whoever is in charge of this?


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday+Jan 19 2011, 11:21 PM~19645114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is True, and Jermaine is here at the shop, I will Honor this with him, The deal will go on if people want it to, Hit us up here at the shop
702-222-2112

or

702-650-9451

We and our people stand behind our name :biggrin:


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 2 2011, 02:24 AM~19994851
> *That is True, and Jermaine is here at the shop, I will Honor this with him, The deal will go on if people want it to, Hit us up here at the shop
> 702-222-2112
> 
> ...


raffel still on ? and how many left


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Mar 2 2011, 09:56 AM~19996279
> *raffel still on ? and how many left
> *


thought i had someone covering this for me ill post a new updateed board in the next day or two to finnish this up  send me a pm if a spot you paid for is not posted correctly on the last board ill make all the changes needed


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 2 2011, 02:24 AM~19994851
> *That is True, and Jermaine is here at the shop, I will Honor this with him, The deal will go on if people want it to, Hit us up here at the shop
> 702-222-2112
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Heeeeeeeell yea, cool cool


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 2 2011, 02:24 AM~19994851
> *That is True, and Jermaine is here at the shop, We and our people stand behind our name :biggrin:
> *



Good business 

Ill take another spot. paypal? or money order?


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 3 2011, 05:58 AM~20004698
> *Good business
> 
> Ill take another spot.  paypal? or money order?
> *


x3


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 2 2011, 07:28 PM~20000382
> *thought i had someone covering this for me ill post a new updateed board in the next day or two to finnish this up   send me a pm if a spot you paid for is not posted correctly on the last board ill make all the changes needed
> *


What up Focker :biggrin: I want some more spots too :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah i'll throw in on a spot,lets wrap this up


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

How many spots left..... I want 2 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

BlackMagicHydraulics, TWEEDY


Get it up dated playa, we ready to finish this...Jermaine said he hit you up Tonite


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 3 2011, 10:56 PM~20010947
> *BlackMagicHydraulics, TWEEDY
> Get it up dated playa, we ready to finish this...Jermaine said he hit you up Tonite
> *


 

This is the latest info that I have. All unmarked spots should be available to my knowledge.








Lets get this on and crackin....for the chippers needing some bmh love :biggrin:

EDIT- 3 & 21 ARE STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lmk where to send payment to.

I'll take spot 10


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I will take 3,11,18,20, and 21

Get at me Ron so I can send you some money bro


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ill take 29 send me info to paypal the money..I been needen some bmh in the trunk for long time


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

An 32


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

who do i send it to ?


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Mar 4 2011, 12:26 PM~20014310
> *who do i send it to ?
> *


since it was dead for so long im gonna give everyone a chance to hit me up on any errors tell tonight then ill sell the rest of the spots post what number you want then hit me on a pm and ill give you a payment account dont wanna get this one frozzen too


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 4 2011, 12:40 PM~20014716
> *since it was dead for so long im gonna give everyone a chance to hit me up on any errors tell tonight then ill sell the rest of the spots post what number you want then hit me on a pm and ill give you a payment account dont wanna get this one frozzen too
> *


I'll call you tonight..


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wat up sean and mandoooo!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 4 2011, 02:55 PM~20015458
> *Wat up sean and mandoooo!
> *


What up homie. How you doin? Im tryin to get this T-Top frame done and could use a piston for it! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

J get at me on a shot


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Damn nothin left for me

I dunno if my payment ever went thru on 4. pending is still up on the squares. Let me know if it never got paid.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 6 2011, 02:28 AM~20025844
> *Damn nothin left for me
> 
> I dunno if my payment ever went thru on 4.  pending is still up on the squares.  Let me know if it never got paid.
> *


1,2,34 are still open i believe. not sure on 4. The money order recieved was chevy mans for 6&33. j would have to chime in on wether he recieved payment on it.


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 6 2011, 06:24 AM~20026231
> *1,2,34 are still open i believe. not sure on 4. The money order recieved was chevy mans for 6&33. j would have to chime in on wether he recieved payment on it.
> *



pm me so I can resend. 

Ill take 1, 2, 3, 4


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 6 2011, 11:32 AM~20026956
> *pm me so I can resend.
> 
> Ill take 1, 2, 3, 4
> *


Purple haze has dibs on 3. 34 is still open tho.


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

34 to me


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

looks like its all sold out :biggrin: yes finally after 2 yrs i mite be the proud owner of a bmh piston......it ll look good in the 63 when it goes in lrm next yr :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Mar 6 2011, 05:18 PM~20028388
> *looks like its all sold out  :biggrin: yes finally after 2 yrs i mite be the proud owner of a bmh piston......it ll look good in the 63 when it goes in lrm next yr :biggrin:
> *



I had just singed up when this started. 

We gonna do another one after this :biggrin: 

Ill take a spot or 2. Some cylinders and pumps :thumbsup:


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

all sold out ?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TWEEDY i'm getting that payment in the mail today.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Mar 7 2011, 09:00 AM~20033554
> *all sold out ?
> *


Still waiting on some payments I think.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 7 2011, 03:03 PM~20036581
> *Still waiting on some payments I think.
> *


im waiting on pm so i can send for my last 2 i picked


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Please paypal ron at [email protected] for your spots. Whatever you do though DO NOT put raffle in your payment to him


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

34 taken sent to bmh


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

look it over 24 hour notice while i get all final payments acounted :biggrin:


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

Money Sent uffin: uffin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

My payments should be recieved soon 

heeeelll yea


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Lets see the final board and pull that number :cheesy:


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 9 2011, 10:14 AM~20049296
> *Lets see the final board and pull that number  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

I think somebody else got 3. 

We gotta make sure every body straight


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 9 2011, 01:13 PM~20051160
> *I think somebody else got 3.
> 
> We gotta make sure every body straight
> *


You tryin to steal my number 3? :biggrin:


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

:drama: ............... :nicoderm:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

when is the drawing ?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I think were still waiting on a few payments I think.


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

when is the drawing...... :dunno:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alyani05_@Mar 11 2011, 07:19 PM~20070222
> *when is the drawing...... :dunno:
> *


 hno: :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

:guns: :happysad:  :banghead: hno: :rant: :420: :drama:


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

:420:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

we will be drawing the number tommorow if ron remembers jess's vidio camera,just so every one knows we will draw two numbers one for comp 8s and one for the pump good luck to all,were thinking about doing anouther raffle since this one got hyped up at the end but were gonna offer a full one off custum pump incl.powder coat leaf and stripe ect,we'll post pics soon how about a lil feed back


----------



## straight klown (Jan 30, 2011)

Let me know when next one is i was killing myself at not seeing this sooner. but im down :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 13 2011, 11:12 PM~20085232
> *we will be drawing the number tommorow if ron remembers jess's vidio camera,just so every one knows we will draw two numbers one for comp 8s and one for the pump good luck to all,were thinking about doing anouther raffle since this one got hyped up at the end but were gonna offer a full one off custum pump incl.powder coat leaf and stripe ect,we'll post pics soon how about a lil feed back
> *


Chit J i'll throw down on another raffle.Give me a reason to lift my other car


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 13 2011, 11:12 PM~20085232
> *we will be drawing the number tommorow if ron remembers jess's vidio camera,just so every one knows we will draw two numbers one for comp 8s and one for the pump good luck to all,were thinking about doing anouther raffle since this one got hyped up at the end but were gonna offer a full one off custum pump incl.powder coat leaf and stripe ect,we'll post pics soon how about a lil feed back
> *


You know Im down for good ol raffle 

Return my calls fool :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 14 2011, 08:51 AM~20086808
> *You know Im down for good ol raffle
> 
> Return my calls fool  :biggrin:
> *


dont get off tell 1-2 your time and i work in the day ill get with you


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 14 2011, 11:11 AM~20087466
> *dont get off tell 1-2 your time and i work in the day ill get with you
> *


I know I was just fuckin with ya


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 9 2011, 03:38 PM~20051289
> *You tryin to steal my number 3?  :biggrin:
> *



ooops, i was tryin to get what was left. i got a pm tellin me to pay for 2,3,4 :wow: haha but i get 2 and 4 instead. Good luck, If you win I hope its cuz of spot 3 hahaha


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Got a pm about payment on 2 and 4. shoulda been sent but wasnt on record. sent today


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 14 2011, 12:43 PM~20088184
> *ooops, i was tryin to get what was left.  i got a pm tellin me to pay for 2,3,4  :wow:  haha but i get 2 and 4 instead.  Good luck, If you win I hope its cuz of spot 3 hahaha
> *


LOL its all good bro! Thats what I said. I'll only take #3 if its a winner :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Damnit lol


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

The money has been sent!
........., you have sent $42.00 USD to Black Magic Hydraulics.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Come on piston pump .I need this mofoer lol..then the 63 can go to tulsa in style


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm in for another raffle..


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 14 2011, 05:17 PM~20089165
> *I'm in for another raffle..
> *


x2


----------



## straight klown (Jan 30, 2011)

Hurry up lol and get this 1 over for we can get the next one :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

Anything left??? Paypal ready if you pm me I'm ready.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Mar 14 2011, 09:56 PM~20092142
> *Anything left??? Paypal ready if you pm me I'm ready.
> *


this one sold out. have to wait for the next one.


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight klown_@Mar 14 2011, 08:52 PM~20091391
> *Hurry up lol and get this 1 over for we can get the next one  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

were getting ready to do this here in a min since there was confusion on #3 im just going to void the spot out so you will see no 3 in the drawing everyones chances just got a lil mo better :biggrin: its 905 now west coast time were gonna load up the cammera good luck and thanks for the patiance


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I c u sean...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 14 2011, 10:13 PM~20093002
> *I c u sean...
> *


Lol you already know bro! Would go good in the 63


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 14 2011, 11:14 PM~20093023
> *Lol you already know bro! Would go good in the 63
> *


na u win enough stuff. give someone else a shot.. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 14 2011, 10:15 PM~20093043
> *na u win enough stuff. give someone else a shot..  :biggrin:
> *


no such thing as winning too much stuff lol


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

drawing two spots first comp8 2 pistion :biggrin: will do it now and post vid


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 14 2011, 10:27 PM~20093114
> *drawing two spots first comp8 2 pistion :biggrin: will do it now and post vid
> *


Maybe ill win both or as you would say it bof :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

O shit two numbers????

I sent payment for 2 and 4. Can you post the chart again please? 

Purple haze didnt get 3???


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 15 2011, 12:27 AM~20093114
> *drawing two spots first comp8 2 pistion :biggrin: will do it now and post vid
> *



O shit you drawin now? 

lol this is when my comp freezes ahhhhh wat a day


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

shiiiiiiiiiiiit yall know im down for another raffle

i been tryin to keep this one rollin


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We have been tryin to load video for like an hour...but he it comes :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

damn server keeps freezing


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 14 2011, 11:13 PM~20093293
> *We have been tryin  to load video for like an hour...but he it comes :biggrin:
> *


Hurry hurry!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

O>K #5 won the comp cylinders
and #9 got the piston pump

So you guys got 5 days to claim your winnings or Jermaine will redo it again :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 14 2011, 10:16 PM~20093322
> *
> *


cool congrats to the winner who ever it was


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Congrats to the winners!!! Now start another lol


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

hell ya!


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmn. i was feelin lucky hahaha

Congrats winners

Raffle #4!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I think we gonna do something a bit more fun, If we do another ,me and Jermaine where thinking of doing a whammy set-up all stripped and leafed???? or maybe a piston custom color with stripping and leaf :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 15 2011, 12:35 AM~20093571
> *I think we gonna do something a bit more fun, If we do another ,me and Jermaine where thinking of doing a whammy set-up all stripped and leafed???? or maybe a piston custom color with stripping and leaf :biggrin:
> *


I say piston with a adel 2 :biggrin: custom serial number...


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

shit do one for some cylinders lol

That drawin 2 numbers was nice. How bout a credit to black magic or gift card????


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 15 2011, 12:20 AM~20093367
> *cool congrats to the winner who ever it was
> *


thought for sure you would have posted the pic of the pistoin you won :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 15 2011, 12:58 AM~20093793
> *shit do one for some cylinders lol
> 
> That drawin 2 numbers was nice.  How bout a credit to black magic or gift card????
> *


the winner can always trade for other product after they win.that was talked about in the first one.but plz keep with the ideas were gonna post some pics of some of our cust pumps and see what yall think of the


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 15 2011, 02:12 AM~20093925
> *the winner can always trade for other product after they win.that was talked about in the first one.but plz keep with the ideas were gonna post some pics of some of our cust pumps and see what yall think of the
> *



O ye you guys said that before. 

Im ready to take a few spots


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 14 2011, 10:18 PM~20093344
> *O>K #5 won the comp cylinders
> and #9 got the piston pump
> 
> ...





> > :worship: :biggrin: :run:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> > > :worship: :biggrin: :run:
> >
> >
> > I think I want to punch you! :biggrin:
> > ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 15 2011, 01:22 PM~20097651
> *I think I want to punch you!  :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats on the win bro
> *


Now i just have to figure out if its going in the 54 or Lecab hno: :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

how about in my town car... :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 15 2011, 02:55 PM~20097912
> *Now i just have to figure out if its going in the 54 or Lecab hno:  :cheesy:
> *


Lecab!!!! and then you can sell it to me  :biggrin:


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

already started another 1


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Mar 15 2011, 03:04 PM~20097959
> *already started another 1
> *


Where? I dont see it.. Got a link?


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

nevermind must be the old board


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

I got some money ready for the next raffle


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 18 2011, 12:31 AM~20119382
> *I got some money ready for the next raffle
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------

